# Butt bath???



## KellyA (Jul 7, 2009)

When I started reading through this forum several months ago, I read in a few places when people referred to 'butt baths', I was thinking to myself: "what the heck is a butt bath"????

Now I know....time for a 'sanitary clip' (another new word for me)

Kelly & Mozart


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

LOL, get ready for a whole slew of them. My husband and I take turns on butt baths.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Tess & Cody automatically head to the laundry tub now - butt baths have just become part of our daily routine (some days more routine than others!).


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Yes my two have only been with us for a couple of months but are now used to the "quick and undirty" LOL I am so glad I am not trying to train in the middle of our Ohio winter!


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Have done 2 or 3 of those lol.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

How do you do that? You mean just hose off their butt? 
I use baby wipes, works kea charm.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think "butt bath" needs to be put in all the Havanese books. I don't remember reading about it when I was browsing books and doing research on the breed. ound:


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

I really needed this technique when we were trying to find a food that worked for my two. I put them in the tub with a washtub of warm fresh water to rinse. Baby wipes will only work sometimes for us. I like them clean as a whistle! Whatever that means! LOL


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Harder stools will help with not having to have many butt baths. Flea combs will remove most of the mess. If not short keep the rear hair really brushed out, a matt there can be a big mess. 

Most of us had no idea about Butt Baths until the Hav came into our lives. No mention of it in the Havanese Sales Pitch.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Since Miley has been on Solid Gold food, I don't have to do as many butt baths....unless she eats human food for some reason. If she does get a butt bath, she looks at me with thankful eyes afterwards. She does not like the hanging poopies on her butt!!


----------



## LuckyOne (Sep 3, 2009)

Renee said:


> Since Miley has been on Solid Gold food, I don't have to do as many butt baths....unless she eats human food for some reason. If she does get a butt bath, she looks at me with thankful eyes afterwards. She does not like the hanging poopies on her butt!!


Mine don't like the hanger's on either! lol


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

I still laugh when I remember the day we got Dusty and her breeder explained to us about sanitary clips and keeping baby wipes handy. That was the first we had heard of these things, after all of our extensive research, and we were pretty surprised!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

I keep some baby wipes beside my hose....dh finally did his first "BB" this week ('bout time I said ) But their butts are so cute, especially when Baloo does the "rabbit" run I call it LOL!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

This is so funny! ound:

I didn't know what a butt bath was either! Now I occasionally give a sheltie a butt bath! Thankfully not too many at our house.....but...if they get too much of any human food Vinnie will be the one with a messy rear end! If you think a butt bath is something on a havanese,you should try it on a sheltie with those big long "fur pants"! OH LORD! A bigger butt and twice the hair---I can not just scoop him up.....so I use the garden hose on him sometimes. I have often wondered what the neighbors think as I am holding and looking up a dog's butt with a garden hose in my hand. My husband once said----are you giving Vinnie a douch or something? ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Have you ever watched your Hav sniff the ground after they poop and do not smell anything? Dexter does it all the time! When he doesn't smell anything on the ground that means something is still hanging. 

I have had to give 2 butt baths (real butt baths)....the whole hind end soak/wet/soapy, then rinse, rinse, rinse. One of these butt baths was when Dexter was very young and he had to go out at 4AM!

So......keep that hind end tidy(sanitary cut) or you will soon find out what a butt bath is all about. Basically a butt bath is a half bath (hind end)....you end up getting the legs wet too and if you are not careful, you will get wet too!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Fortunately, we've only had to give Abby a couple of butt baths in the year and a half we've had her. But, we already knew about them after having had three poodles, a peek-a-poo and a Pom!! We stay away from people food now except for tiny bits once in a while and I think that is what has helped keep Abby's butt mess-free!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

I wish baby wipes would work for Loki unfortunately they just get the poo more inbedded. Or maybe that's just my technique? ; )

I stick his bum under the kitchen faucet, shampoo it up and rinse with the hose.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

My Missy likes butt baths, if she gets a dirty butt she comes a running to me for help.

We had so many dirty butt problems when we would go on walks, my smart DH made his own hav butt washer for his truck...he uses one of those pump sprayers to hose off their butts, and keeps it filled with water and in the truck. They can not get in his truck with dirty butts.

They don't really get alot of dirty butts any more, seems like they had more when they were younger.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

> so I use the garden hose on him sometimes. I have often wondered what the neighbors think as I am holding and looking up a dog's butt with a garden hose in my hand. My husband once said----are you giving Vinnie a douch or something?


OMG that is HILARIOUS!!!! Who is this husband of yours? He needs his own comedy show! ound:



> My Missy likes butt baths, if she gets a dirty butt she comes a running to me for help


That is TOOO cute, Gucci did this when she was in heat and she figured out that I would wash her off so she didn't have to clean herself constantly!! LOL howEVER, the butt bath....she still skulks over to me with the walk of shame!!!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww, the good ole butt bath, lol. Mine don't seem to need them since we feed raw. I won't give people food so I can avoid the BB's.
I remember one day kneeling beside my car, in a very busy parking lot, pouring a bottle of bottled water on Vinny's bum. Felt a little like a side show.
Carole


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, Carol the secret to less butt baths is the right dog food....I totally agree.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

How do you DO a butt bath?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I keep baby wipes outside on the porch but rarely need those either. I only did a few butt baths when they were puppies or when Scooter was sick once. 

First time I took him to the groomer she asked me if I wanted him to have a sanitary clip. I asked what that was and then got embarrassed when she told me!:redface:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Forbulous said:


> How do you DO a butt bath?


I keep an old flea comb, baby wipes and a small container with shampoo in the garage cabinet, when they have something hanging I use the flea comb first to get the majority of the poop out of the hair. The use the baby wipes if it is a small amount. If they need more than a wipe in warm weather I wash their butts with the garden hose. If cold, in they came.

Nothing worse than not being prepared, having them drag their bottoms to get ride of the offensive dingle berry and smashing it into a bigger mess.


----------



## Forbulous (Mar 23, 2009)

Ok, so I have been doing a butt bath, and not realizing it!

Dingle berry...too funny!

I pulled one away last week that was long and I couldn't see why it wasn't falling. She let out a little yelp, I looked, and it was a long hair of mine, that she must have swallowed and the end was still inside...ow.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Forbulous said:


> Ok, so I have been doing a butt bath, and not realizing it!
> 
> Dingle berry...too funny!
> 
> I pulled one away last week that was long and I couldn't see why it wasn't falling. She let out a little yelp, I looked, and it was a long hair of mine, that she must have swallowed and the end was still inside...ow.


 I've done that to Todd several times..he's only had a couple of butt baths (when we were trying to find the "right" food) but dingle berries are a pretty common problem for him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

After my post of not doing these very often I think you can all guess what happened! Took the dogs out and I see Murphy going poo, I go over to pick it up and there's nothing on the ground. He's alternately jumping in the air and dragging his butt through the pine straw! I tried to get it off and made an even bigger mess so he had to have a complete bath. Figured since I had everything out I might as well do Scooter too. Now we're all soaking wet! :bathbaby:

I'm not commenting on this thread again!!!:tape:


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> After my post of not doing these very often I think you can all guess what happened! Took the dogs out and I see Murphy going poo, I go over to pick it up and there's nothing on the ground. He's alternately jumping in the air and dragging his butt through the pine straw! I tried to get it off and made an even bigger mess so he had to have a complete bath. Figured since I had everything out I might as well do Scooter too. Now we're all soaking wet! :bathbaby:
> 
> I'm not commenting on this thread again!!!:tape:


HA!! Murphy's law....no punn intended.....


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

I figured after having my new Havanese puppy for over 6 weeks, it is now time to share my butt bath story. We just had our first one today! 

Oscar and I get to work this morning and he alerts me to the problem he is having. So here I am in the bathroom at work giving my little Havanese puppy a butt bath in the sink. I think he secretely enjoyed his soak though.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

My DH gives me such a look when I say to Hobbes "Lemme check your butt" Hobbes of course sits down.


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

I remember the first time I had to do a butt bath. First off it did not occur to me to look behind the dog for the problem. Instead I was looking all over the house for an accident and Milo was following behind me jauntily. I started getting annoyed and I said to him 'where did you hide it?' at which point he turned and walked away allowing me to see where he hid it. It was sooooo bad his little butt, up into his tail, and down his legs was covered. Apparently he had tried to get it off himself before coming inside....oh what a mess!


----------



## milomyguy (Oct 2, 2009)

BTW....I now keep that area very brushed and very trim!


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2008)

In our house we refer to the process as needing a bidet. And the need for a bidet is caused by a "mis-fire". :eyebrows:
January, Serena, and Raffy (who is particularly upset when he mis-fires)


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

Does anyone shave their butt holes? I guess I should start giving butt baths I have also been using baby wipes to clean their butts when I have to. How often do you guys give them a full bath?

Leena


----------

